# ems pratical jokes



## KEVD18 (Jan 26, 2007)

thread on another forum got this minset spinning. thought you folks might get a laugh and maybe have an addition or to


take either oral glucose or d50. run a bead from the groud, up the tire, across the body and into a door. leave a puddle in either the cab or pt compartment. wait. truckk will be FILLED with ants overnight(assuming you have ants in your area)

take a liter bag of saline, a drip set and enough tubing(you can use o2 tubing, just adapted to fit). place the bag under the rear tire(so it will be run over when the truck rolls forward). run tubing into cab and have it exit in some manner pointing at the driver. wait for the tones. sit back and watch...

take the grills for the heater vents out. fill with light powder(flour, baby powder etc). replace grills. turn blower on max. wait and laugh

turn battery master off. turn all lights and siren box on. wait for tones. eager driver jumps in and throws the master, lighting up the whole station and waking the dead

pull the master power panel. rewire all the switches so they dont correspond to the labels. replace panel. laugh

if the house has a drop ceiling, remove panel over intended victims bed. make small hole and insert tubing. run tubing from that room to adjoining room or anywhere you can control it from. attach either syringe or bag of saline. when vic goes to sleep, squeeze bag or syringe so a few drops come out. continue until person wakes up, then falls back to sleep. continue until device is located.

if person is a heavy sleeper, tie person down to bed. most easily done with a tarp(kinda loud) or sturdy blanket. lay blanket on victim and tie to bed posts

old standbys: tie shoe laces together. tie pant legs in knots.


----------



## m33kr0b (Jan 26, 2007)

you are a bad bad man


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 26, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> if person is a heavy sleeper, tie person down to bed. most easily done with a tarp(kinda loud) or sturdy blanket. lay blanket on victim and tie to bed posts.



My favorite is to sprinkle confectioners sugar on the sheets.  It's practically invisible and the sleeper doesn't even notice it's there until body heat warms it up and turns it to syrup. 

Also, those cool motorola pagers that keep the last call in memory are good for replaying tones at odd times.  I used to use it often to get a phone hog off the phone at the station.


----------



## m33kr0b (Jan 26, 2007)

Our SAR group has handheld radios that can tone out the pagers. On occasion after training or a search we will go to dinner or breakfast.  Someone seems to always take their antenna off and set off the tones.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 26, 2007)

m33kr0b said:


> you are a bad bad man



i disagree. i consider myself to be an inovator in the field of diabolical interaction.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Jan 26, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> tie person down to bed. most easily done with a tarp(kinda loud) or sturdy blanket. lay blanket on victim and tie to bed posts


 
In the fire service, this one is commonly used for negative reinforcement with people who cheese off the Chief to the point that the rest of the shift is paying the price for whatever the knucklehead did. The variant is that you cover the offender's head with a pillow and administer the negative reinforcement with bars of soap in tube socks to whatever ain't covered by a pillow.  Not commonly heard of, and definitely a last resort, but highly effective.  No, I've never been a participant  (and that's my story and I'm sticking to it.)


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 26, 2007)

tin:
i dont agree with this and i'll tell ya why. thats not a practical joke. thats not constructive reinforcement. thats a beating, plain and simple. now, if theres a significant violation of a fraternal code(rescue me, tommy gavin, sleeping with a 9/11 widow etc), i can see it. but for pissing someone off, even the chief, thats far excessive. serious bodily harm could come from that. broken ribs(which could puncture a lung), liver damage, commotio cordis, the list goes on. thats just too far. i dont knwo about the laws in your state, but in mass, every person in the house that night could be charged with aggrevated assualt. its just a bit much

you got a guy in your house your crew doesnt like. not too hard to get him out. start with the cold shoulder routine. no casual conversation, just business. even that is delivered in minimilist sentences. give them the crappiest duties. no invites to social event: backyard bar b ques, poker night etc. if hes a screw up and the house capt agrees, demote him, suspend him, outright fire him. but beating the ever loving chit out of him doesnt fly with me

years ago, i was involved in a military youth program. i was on summer training in canada, training with their equivalent. i said something i shouldnt have said. it was was amounted to a racial slur, meant as a joke but was interpreted as an insult. the next day was hell for me. at least once an hour for anytime we were in quarters, the guys would come over to my rack and push the mattres up off the rack against the wall with me in between. they woulod continue to do this until an officer walked by or their arms got tired. they did this for a few hours. the progressed to coming over with brooms and would ram these thing into me for a while, not hard enough to really hurt, but less than comfortable. then the cherry on top. about 2130 or so, they came over and did the mattress thing for a few minutes, then dropped it back down and wrapped me completly in a sheet where i figured what you talked about was coming. instead they picked me up and carried me outside(took 4-5 of em, im a big guy) dropped me on the ground a dumped a 55gal drum of water on me. i got up and was pissed for a minute then realized i really deserved it. walked back inside and one of the officers cam by mere seconds later. saw me, one of the americans, in street clothes soaking wet. now i could have rolled on the guys that did it to me but i didnt. i looke that officer right in the face and said " i just got out of the shower. im america, we shower with our clothes on" he pretty much figured out what was going on but i guess realized we had sorted it out ourselves. i got points for that.


----------



## fm_emt (Jan 27, 2007)

I just eat tacos and poot loudly in the rig. My partner is trapped, and has to suffer the wrath of my post burrito gas cloud!

Best prank ever!


----------



## gradygirl (Jan 27, 2007)

Not really a prank, but something pretty funny. One of the guys I work with used his cell phone to record the entire process of turning on an AED, letting it analyze, charge, then actually shock the patient. He uses that as his ringtone, so if it ever rings around medical personnel, people scatter trying to figure out what's going on.


----------



## YYCmedic (Jan 27, 2007)

1. Remove shower head 2. Fill with life savers 3. Laugh until it hurts because your partner cant wash away the sugar solution thats covering them until the life savers melt (avg 5-6 10 minute showers)


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 27, 2007)

You guys are awful!  That's as bad as removing all of the lightbulbs from quarters right before leaving your shift for the oncoming crew......


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jan 27, 2007)

fm_emt said:


> I just eat tacos and poot loudly in the rig. My partner is trapped, and has to suffer the wrath of my post burrito gas cloud!
> 
> Best prank ever!


Remind me never to never feed you tacos!!:lol:


----------



## m33kr0b (Jan 28, 2007)

My instructor at school said that a long time ago when the ems agencys in our are had quarters, the medics would sometimes take all the furniture and put it on the roof for the next shift.


----------



## Fedmedic (Jan 28, 2007)

We used to sneak into the female bathrooms in the middle of the night and saran wrap the toilets. The girls just loved us for that.....


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 28, 2007)

One night, we snuck over to another crew's station and filled the back of their truck with packing peanuts.  No sooner than we finished and drove off, they caught a run.  It was pretty funny to see them driving down the road with the student in back trying to hold one of the back doors partially open while shoving packing peanuts out onto the road.

Also know a crew that got into their truck only to find the cabinets emptied onto the cot and the cot hanging from the bars on the ceiling of the box.


----------



## natrab (Jan 28, 2007)

I have a few.  Some aren't specifically for EMS, but they work quite well.

Classic:  take the little rubber tube that refills the toilet tank (dunno what it's called) and move it so it's aimed out at the bowl pinched between the tank lid.  When they turn around and flush it sprays right in the crotch region.  Did it once to our rival station and went up second in to a call where one of them had a huge wet spot right in the crotch.

If you have individuals who get their own rooms at night, the old saran wrap and duct tape on the door works great (door has to open inward though).  I usually put a layer of duct tape about knee level on first so it grips them as they come out.  Then just clear wrap up to just below head level (so if they're a goober it doesn't wrap around their face and kill em).

This last one I didn't partake in, but it was pretty funny as I saw it after it happened.  An ambulance crew found a dead racoon on the side of the road.  They intubated it, set up a mock IV with a 50 bag, c-spined it to a cardboard splint and with an infant collar, and then somehow mounted it right behind the light bar on one of the other rigs so it was standing straight up over the light bar.  The crew didn't notice for the longest time and I caught a glimpse of the road-kill machine driving around town at one point.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 28, 2007)

Epi-do said:


> One night, we snuck over to another crew's station and filled the back of their truck with packing peanuts.  No sooner than we finished and drove off, they caught a run.  It was pretty funny to see them driving down the road with the student in back trying to hold one of the back doors partially open while shoving packing peanuts out onto the road.
> 
> Also know a crew that got into their truck only to find the cabinets emptied onto the cot and the cot hanging from the bars on the ceiling of the box.



this is certaintly funny true enough but i would never do that sort of thing to a rescue that was inservice at the time. imagine if the call they got sent on was an arrest. they have to spend all that time just getting the truck in working order before they can even think about the pt. risky.

on the other hand of you work for a private transport company with a bunch of trucks and you did that to a truck coming in the next day, that would be different


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 28, 2007)

KEV, I completely agree regarding the cot with all the contents from the cabinets on it.  I wasn't a part of it, and since it didn't happen to me, it was pretty funny to hear about after the fact.  Fortunately, the crew found it and was able to get the truck back in order before getting dispatched to anything.

As for the packing peanuts, well, that was retaliation for the open can of sardines under both seats in the cab, and the lidocaine jelly all over every single door/compartment handle on the truck and the door to our crew room.  I was working OT, and my partner that night was quite the jokester, always trying to "get" someone.

On the other hand, I have a friend that is allergic to talcum powder and someone did the powder in the vents to her truck (they didn't know about the allergy).  It wasn't pretty at all.  Fortunately, she was ok, but boy did the crew that did that feel like crap!  Just goes to show that you really do need to be careful what you are doing when playing practical jokes.  You never know what could cause someone to get hurt.


----------



## KEVD18 (Jan 28, 2007)

true enough. have dont the packing peanuts gag to many a private car.


----------



## slawson (Jan 29, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> thread on another forum got this minset spinning. thought you folks might get a laugh and maybe have an addition or to
> 
> 
> take either oral glucose or d50. run a bead from the groud, up the tire, across the body and into a door. leave a puddle in either the cab or pt compartment. wait. truckk will be FILLED with ants overnight(assuming you have ants in your area)
> ...



funny.. love it its great! thanks


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 1, 2007)

Last April 1st, we pulled up to the hospital with our lights on, sprinted out of the truck, ran to the back of the truck, and pulled out the stretcher.  I got on the stretcher and did chest compressions on a nonexistant patient while our driver used a BVM and my partner worked the AED and pushed the stretcher into the ER.  We ran to the trauma bed, moved the sheet off our stretcher onto the bed, threw a run sheet at the doc, remade the stretcher and bolted back out the door while the ER staff dissolved laughing.

Another good prank is to turn on the siren of any ambulance whose crew is dumb enough to turn it off.  As soon as they turn it back on, earsplitting ensues.


----------



## RALS504 (Feb 2, 2007)

I work mostly in an Intensive Care Unit now. We like to tell new techs that we have a patient that is real bad off and needs 10,000 units of Heparin. We then have them get a large cart to go to pharmacy to get that. When they get there pharmacy hands them a 250 ml bag of Heprine. We all have a laugh.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 3, 2007)

RALS504 said:


> I work mostly in an Intensive Care Unit now. We like to tell new techs that we have a patient that is real bad off and needs 10,000 units of Heparin. We then have them get a large cart to go to pharmacy to get that. When they get there pharmacy hands them a 250 ml bag of Heprine. We all have a laugh.




wow you guys are crazy. afterwards, do you guys like have to sit down and have a hoodsie relax after that one???


just funnin ya chief....


----------



## Jon (Feb 4, 2007)

a good one to do to the priviate car of the gy you HATE... take a can of plain, ordinary shaving cream and flash-freeze it in liquid nitrogen. Use tin snips to cut the case off of the now-frozen shaving cream block, and quickly place the block under the seat of subject's car... when they get in, the can of shaving cream will have expanded to fill EVERY crevice in the vehicle.  THIS IS NOT EASY to clean up... it is WORSE than Talcum powder.

Another REALLY BAD "prank" is to use lidocane jelly or Nitro Paste and smear the door handles of the rig... again... has the potential to actually hurt someone, so don't try this at home.


----------



## Megs_h13 (Feb 8, 2007)

better then life savers.... koolaid. same as lifes saver step 1. take off shower head 2. put koolaid in shower head (prefferance blue) 3. place shower head back on 4. wait till partner comes out and call him/her a smerf. it works every time :lol:


----------



## premedtim (Feb 8, 2007)

Megs_h13 said:


> better then life savers.... koolaid. same as lifes saver step 1. take off shower head 2. put koolaid in shower head (prefferance blue) 3. place shower head back on 4. wait till partner comes out and call him/her a smerf. it works every time :lol:



Rofl...oh man this one's great. I'm going to have to do this when I'm no longer a newbie.


----------



## Megs_h13 (Feb 17, 2007)

This prank I was drgged into when I was on my practicum (one car traing) in rural Saskatchewan. The one owner of the station was not on his game this day. He gave his truck keys to my partner and told us to shovel the gravel out of the back of it. We did that like he said but he failed to remember that it was his 40th B-Day that day and he gave us the perfect chance to let the whole town know. We went to the dallor store and got our supplies for the perfect B-Day present from us. We moved his truck onto the busy side of the station. We got 600 balloons filled the cab and the back of the truck (it had a topper) with pretty bright pink balloons. Then we used the nice bright pink tissue and decorated the outside of his truck, and the final touch was the neon pink sign on the truck "Honk It's *** 40th Birthday!!!" The best part of it was every time someone drove by and honked he would come out of his office and ask "why is everyone honking?" This went on for a while, then he went outside. 

Needless to say he got his revenge on us, for the rest of my time there I was always on edge


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 19, 2007)

LMAO, One time,my crew chief and director came into the station while I was sleeping on the floor (long story) and slammed the door,it made me jump and wake me up from a deep sleep,so I told the director that next time he did that I would cut his balls off and use them as door knockers,he laughed about it.


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 19, 2007)

When I was an explorer down in Virginia I was told that if a firefighter didnt get up at the same time the others do,they would undress the person so that the person was naked,tie the person to a fire hydrant,and call the sheriff's department and report a naked guy was f---ing the hydrant.


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 19, 2007)

deleted post


----------



## emtkelley (Feb 19, 2007)

We used to put a little lidocaine on pop cans and watch while the unfortunate recipient began to dribble while he was drinking.


----------



## medx69 (Feb 20, 2007)

We would always call the new dispatchers and tell them we need an ambulance for ??? at the address of the ambulance services still pisses them off


----------



## medx69 (Feb 20, 2007)

i told a new basic he would have to test the bags of normal saline, by making a small incision in the bag and tasting about .5 ccs of the fluid.  he wanted to know what do i do with the open bag, i told him it was a resealable bag he actually open 5-6 bagas before the lead medic found out what i had done, also he had a bad taste in his mouth.


----------



## oldschoolmedic (Feb 21, 2007)

Okay this took planning and effort but the result is priceless...

First thing needed is a communal bunk room with drop ceilings, like in a fire station.

Second you need a 20 ga iv needle and two sets of oxygen tubing that are spliced together.

Now find your victims bunk and locate the ceiling tile directly over where his head will be on the pillow, or if you are meaner, groin under the blankets.

Insert the needle into the tile until the tip is almost all the way through the tile. Remove the needle leaving the catheter only.

Connect the tubing to the catheter hub, tape if necessary.

Run the tubing through the ceiling to either the kitchen or the bathroom sink. Barring access to either of these a sixty cc syringe to a pre-charged line is good too.

Wait for lights out.

Turn the water on very, very, very slowly. This will create on annoying microdrip on the sleeping vics head.

As long as you practice with the water before actually doing this to someone, you will learn to regulate the flow of water so as to be annoyingly undetectable. Just a little drip every now and then, he he he...

I have seen grown men almost come to blows because they couldn't see the catheter and thought some jackass was flicking water on them. Cried myself to sleep laughing.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 21, 2007)

Oldschoolmedic, you are such a stinker! ^_^


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG,I have never heard of anyone using a analyzer voice from an AED as a ringtone,that is soooo bad!


----------



## mfrjason (Feb 21, 2007)

LMAO,good one Kelly


----------



## kimberley34 (Mar 24, 2007)

*nummie gummies*

one day my partner and I took gummy bears and a 1cc syringe and squirted lidocaine into the the gummy bears and left them out in the candy dish for the oncoming crews :-D


----------



## daemonicusxx (Mar 25, 2007)

After my partner took some ribbing from the night medic at the christmas party, he got so heated over it, almost took it personally. we went to the "gay" area of our city and picked up some tiny tiny rainbow stickers. when we got back to the station we put one on his personal vehicle. the sticker was a strip about three inches long and about an eighth of an inch high. we put it on his license plate. that sticker stayed there for about 3 weeks before he noticed. boy was he mad, couldnt figure out why he kept getting waves from guys on the road. my partner and i thought the idea was too funny, so we did it to everyone we dont like at the company we work for. people were swearing revenge, and i was up for a good game. i came home one day and found a sticker on the back of my car that said "f*** you cop!!!" priceless. i laughed my a$$ off.


----------



## chico.medic (Mar 26, 2007)

I will share this even though it's rather embarrassing.  When I was 18 I lived in a small rural town of about 3,500 people.  The only fire and ambulance services in the area were all volunteer.  We all carried pagers, and whenever there was an emergency call, all of the volunteers would drive their POV's to the hospital, or the fire dept. and assemble, then respond code 3 to the call.  Well, after a weekly training, one of the other volunteers taped a playgirl centerfold to my  tailgate.  The next morning, we got a call for a structure fire and I was driving  to the Fire Dept.  I passed an elderly woman, and was stuck behind a semi-truck.  I realized I had not turned on my hazard lights (because in Ca. voulunteers cannot have blue/red/ect. lights on their pov) so promptly activated them.  So from this old womans prospective, I maneuvered in front of her, then activated my hazard lights promptly drawing her attention towards my tailgait as if to say, "Look at the big exposed penis on the back of my truck!"

I caught hell for that one for a long time!       :blush:


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 26, 2007)

talk about an embarrassing moment chico


----------



## mfrjason (Mar 26, 2007)

good one kimberly,that was sneaky


----------



## medman123 (Mar 26, 2007)

I will keeps these all in mind.


----------



## SoCo (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi ya'll.  Just to add a personal tidbit to the collective.  I've found you can fit at least 5 to 6 match heads in someones cigarette carelessly left around the station.  Use a leatherman or equivilent to remove the tabacco, insert just the match heads, and pack tobacco back over the top to "hide" your present.  It'll get the their attention.


----------



## OPQRST..eh (May 19, 2007)

I've done this one to many newbies. 

I take good old armorol and wipe down the bench seat, it makes it very slippery. I then drive really fast around corners. The poor newbies are always flying around in the back of the rig and they never can figure out why! It works every time


----------



## old hand (May 20, 2007)

Man I would not want any of you pissed at me. Many of those listed can be very dangerous. Now I like a good practical joke as much as the next guy but some of these are going to far to the point of assault. Also you have to be careful. You never know what someone might be allergic to. Someone at my rescue squad made cookies with exlax in them. We had a female firefighter that had an allergy to exlax or it chemical makeup. She ate one of the cookies and about 10 minutes later we were working a code on her.

Now we had a noob at the station that was always bragging about all the women he had been with. One of the guys went and bought a huge pair of panties and took a hershey bar and made skid marks in them. So one night after a squad meeting he placed the panties on Jasons tailgate. When I say huge I mean they coverd the tail gate from one side to the other with barely any stretching. Then tied a huge cup size bra to his bumper. Then he took clear packaging tape and taped partiallly filled condoms to the back of his truck cab. This was hilarious when he left and a county unit pulled him over and actually was going to cite him for something related until he explained what had happened.


----------



## medman123 (May 21, 2007)

old hand said:


> Many of those listed can be very dangerous.


 You know what they say..... _"It's only funny until someone gets hurt...then it's hilarious!"_


----------



## Thanach (May 21, 2007)

medman123 said:


> You know what they say..... _"It's only funny until someone gets hurt...then it's hilarious!"_



hmm don't forget that no matter what, it's always funnier when the one whose injured is a clown, cause an injured clown is... well... I think you all know how funny an injured clown is


----------



## Amack (Jun 21, 2007)

oldschoolmedic said:


> Okay this took planning and effort but the result is priceless...
> 
> First thing needed is a communal bunk room with drop ceilings, like in a fire station.
> 
> ...





LOL genius!


----------



## lfsvr0114 (Jun 22, 2007)

Dip gummy bears, worms, or any of the geletin candies in water and place on windows.  It is almost impossible to get the goo completely off the window after it has dried.


----------



## RedZone (Jun 30, 2007)

Disclaimer: I don't recommend practical jokes.  But this fictional story is pretty funny anyway.

When training a brand new rookie, during vehicle checkout:

Sit in the driver's seat and ask, "Are the headlights on?"

Newbie goes and checks.... "No."

"Oh, there's a switch in the front grille, can you turn it on?"

Newbie puts head right up to the grille to look for the switch.... then you blast the siren.

After he reacts, of course, you say, "Just kidding.... really, can you flip that switch for me?"


----------



## MedikErik (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm surprised no one's posted these good ol' standards...

Ask the probie/rookie to go get 10 feet of fallopian tubing. When he comes back saying he can't find any, tell him to drive to the neighboring station. Call ahead once he leaves and tell them he's coming. When he gets there, they're out too, so have them ask him to bring back 20 feet, etc. etc. etc. Once he gets to the last station (and probably needs well over 100 feet), send him to the local hospital since only they have that amount, and have the nurses direct them to pediatrics (optional, but they're a) usually less busy than general admissions, and b) I find the nurses have a better sense of humor). How far you take it is up to you, but some more probies have been sent to the maternity ward and been answered with "well, if you really need some, we have some umbilical cord you can have, works just as well". Just be sure the bio bag doesn't leak inside the rig lol.

This got some people written up (and this was before terrorism and "homeland security" was such a big deal). A rookie was giving this box with wires and what not and a beeping sound coming from it... was told it was a bomb and he needed to take it to the special ops station. He gets in his POV (didn't want to draw attention to himself by taking a station vehicle, in case we were being watched), and tears off down the road at 100 mph (besides being told not to speed). He gets pulled over. Next thing you know the bomb squad and a full box alarm is being dispatched to that stretch of road. *phew*.

Make sure the rookie knows how to put together his own tool-kit. It needs:

Left handed wrenches, torque converters, a spare diesel catalytic converter adjuster (make sure to specify it's for a diesel), a fuse pushing 100 watts and .5 amps for the lightbar, and a tread changer for the tires. Then send him off to the local hardware store .

The station's adopting a new system for EMS: All units now need a _______ (insert your name here; trauma bag, quick pack, etc.). Send him off with an empty BLS bag and tell him to fill it with:

36-drip IV sets.
8 gauge needles (or whatever is one size smaller than what you have so its believable)
Jugular BP cuff.
"Black Widow" Straps (the next generation of Spider Straps; they're jet black, you can't miss 'em)
3 point quick clips.
4.5x6.5 trauma dressings (or whatever odd size you never carry and never will)
400ml bag of LR.

You can also print up a fake medicinal-marijuana protocol if you're feeling really mean, make him memorize it, then have everyone quiz him on it... tell 'em your stations running the pilot program due to the increased number of patients who have glaucoma in the local nursing home. 

I have a dozen more but my fingers are tired lol.


----------



## shrevo23 (Aug 12, 2007)

One of the better pranks I've seen done is ; Get uder the hood of the victims car, take oxygen tubing with conector, undo windshield washer hose going to windshield and splice in with oxygen tubing, route tubing through firewall under the dash of said vehicle, you will need to reduce or pinch the end of tubing to get desired stream. Aim at seat in crotch area. When target decides to wash windshield allah. They get a bath from under the dash.


----------



## EMTmetzger (Aug 21, 2007)

Tincanfireman said:


> In the fire service, this one is commonly used for negative reinforcement with people who cheese off the Chief to the point that the rest of the shift is paying the price for whatever the knucklehead did. The variant is that you cover the offender's head with a pillow and administer the negative reinforcement with bars of soap in tube socks to whatever ain't covered by a pillow.  Not commonly heard of, and definitely a last resort, but highly effective.  No, I've never been a participant  (and that's my story and I'm sticking to it.)




to us in the millitary we call that a "blaket party". same deal, usually reserved for squad :censored::censored::censored::censored: up, last resort, highly efective.  also never been participated, or have i been where one had to be given.


----------



## brassguy (Aug 21, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> Not really a prank, but something pretty funny. One of the guys I work with used his cell phone to record the entire process of turning on an AED, letting it analyze, charge, then actually shock the patient. He uses that as his ringtone, so if it ever rings around medical personnel, people scatter trying to figure out what's going on.



Oh my god!!!! I really really really really want to do this!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adams1A (Sep 10, 2007)

Not exactly an intentional practical joke but...

Anyone familiar with Adams County, PA will know the tone Im talking about.  The dispatch center uses a specific alert tone (kinda like a plectron) to alert fire/ems to any fire incident (everything from AFA's to box alarms).  I have this tone on my phone as my ringtone.

I was riding along with Prince Georges County, MD Company 10 (Laurel) one day, and it just so happens that their pre-alert tone for a first due box is the same tone...Mom decided to call during dinner, causing the captain to yell "BOX!" and everyone ran out to the bay.  It wasnt until they had their gear on and were getting in the trucks that they realized it was my phone, not a first-due fire


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 14, 2007)

In my old station we had a room with two couches and a TV for the medic crew to sleep in during the day.  Once the rook went in and went to sleep, we would call dispatch and request a encoder test at the station.  Meanwhile, someone would go get a dry chem and place the hose under the door.  Just as the tones were starting, let loose on the dry chem and wait for the now abominable snowman to come coughing out of the room just as radio says, "Station xx, this completes your encoder test".

An alternate would be to throw a 50 strand of firecrackers under the same door as above and spray the dry chem also.

Firecrackers under the bathroom stalls whilst one is performing thier "Constitutional Duty to Act"

1200' of Saran Wrap and a nice line of Pink Duct tape around the car.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Sep 14, 2007)

So Grady, where in the world did you get hot pink duct tape???^_^


----------



## certguy (Sep 14, 2007)

You , my friend , have a very evil mind and WAY too much time on your hands . Time to transfer to a busier station . Don't forget tying your partner to his rack with dental floss and call for a tone test or getting some friends and pushing the rig around the corner , then calling for the test while he's sleeping .

                   CERTGUY


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 14, 2007)

Airwaygoddess said:


> So Grady, where in the world did you get hot pink duct tape???^_^



Wal-Mart



certguy said:


> You , my friend , have a very evil mind and WAY too much time on your hands . Time to transfer to a busier station . Don't forget tying your partner to his rack with dental floss and call for a tone test or getting some friends and pushing the rig around the corner , then calling for the test while he's sleeping .
> 
> CERTGUY



They were 5th busiest out of 26 last year, but that was done about 3 on Thanksgiving morning last year.  Now I am much busier, not unheard of for 13 calls in a 14 hr shift frequently.


----------



## WLSC2008 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Dispatching*

Everyone,
    When I first started to dispatch at my current service many of the guys would tell me that the number to the local dominos was very similar to ours and that we often got calls for people ordering food.  I was told to take the calls and the orders and then call dominos with them.  I just looked at them but hey it was an O.I.C.  so who thinks twice.
    Well the calls did start to come in and  I did take the orders and started to call dominos when one member came in and just laughed.  Apparently they were calling from the back room.   I soon realized that the number was not even close to being the same.

What a few weeks that was.  But I felt like I was liked.  Hey they say if we make fun of you or give you a hard time we like you.  If we do not say anything to you at all then you have to worry.

Have a great day!


----------



## Grady_emt (Sep 15, 2007)

Liquid dish soap in the dishwasher
cans of coke in the freezer
taping the flex hose on the handheld sink nozzle open and putting it back in position, water tuns on and sprays victim
removing the slats from under the matress--falls into a big matress sinkhole


----------



## johnrsemt (Oct 26, 2007)

foley catheter bag with yellow food colored water and gold fish;  run tube out from under pt  show it to ED staff and ECF staff.


----------



## certguy (Nov 2, 2007)

*EMS practical jokes*

I've got 2 . Someone was stealing food from our FD fridge . Sombody gets sick of it and gets 2 half gallons of ice cream , 1 fudge ripple , and 1 plain vanilla . He scoops both out , then mixes melted chocolate exlax into the vanilla . He puts it in the ripple box , lets it set up , takes a couple scoops out , then lets it lie in wait for the perp . It worked too good . HE GOT THE CHIEF AND OUR LT. !!!!!!! Hell hath no fury like a chief who's been had with the runs ! The next couple weeks were real interesting . He never found out who did it . 


Put a skeleton in the fridge , one hand holding a coke , and the other holding a note that says ; " Gee , the light does go out when the door closes ! " Have the AED ready .


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Nov 2, 2007)

that is funny....evil, but funny. Paybacks are a B@#$H


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> Not really a prank, but something pretty funny. One of the guys I work with used his cell phone to record the entire process of turning on an AED, letting it analyze, charge, then actually shock the patient. He uses that as his ringtone, so if it ever rings around medical personnel, people scatter trying to figure out what's going on.


i love this...something I would love to do...I want it.  Actually I had the scanner on last night and forgot to turn it off...being nosey!!  At some odd awaken night it goes of and my husband literally fall of the bed.  I can't wait to be an EMT!!


----------



## OreoThief (Nov 16, 2007)

Fedmedic said:


> We used to sneak into the female bathrooms in the middle of the night and saran wrap the toilets. The girls just loved us for that.....



I think I would absolutely KILL someone for that. :glare:


----------



## futureemt (Nov 16, 2007)

omg thanks great!!  I learning so much stuff here...LOL I will be so ready for the field...if you kno what I mean!!!


----------



## Aileana (Nov 16, 2007)

there's near infinate practical joking possibilities with nasal lube.


----------



## medic8613 (Dec 25, 2007)

KEVD18 said:


> turn battery master off. turn all lights and siren box on. wait for tones. eager driver jumps in and throws the master, lighting up the whole station and waking the dead



I love this idea...It may very well happen one day at my station.


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 26, 2007)

*dispatch payback*

When I was dispatching at the private service I work at I did these to a few different crews:

1:  send night shift, non emergent to assist the FD at a certain address for multiple unresponsive pts.  the address is a cemetery.

2:  5 min before the end of shift dispatch them out of town medic crew on a bls run.

3:  real run, drove BLS crew nuts:  Emergent to a small hospital to transport a pt to a big hospital,  post cardiac arrest.  the CORPSE had a tumor that the morgue wanted out, and only had 3 hours to get it out post death.    BLS crew kept asking for a medic enroute to pickup hospital.  and was told that they didn't need one.  then they took EVERYTHING into the hospital with them.


----------



## futureemt (Dec 26, 2007)

johnrsemt said:


> When I was dispatching at the private service I work at I did these to a few different crews:
> 
> 1:  send night shift, non emergent to assist the FD at a certain address for multiple unresponsive pts.  the address is a cemetery.
> 
> ...






This is awesome, I would love to see this in action!!


----------



## futureemt (Dec 26, 2007)

TCERT1987 said:


> Not really a prank, but something pretty funny. One of the guys I work with used his cell phone to record the entire process of turning on an AED, letting it analyze, charge, then actually shock the patient. He uses that as his ringtone, so if it ever rings around medical personnel, people scatter trying to figure out what's going on.





THis is great....I might wanna try this.....


----------



## certguy (Dec 27, 2007)

*The flying book*

I had a partner who was a Steven King nut . She had the whole collection in hardback and couldn't wait to get back to the station after calls to read . This drove me nuts . I liked being on the road . One day , I ran up to our quarters before her and hid under her bed . ( she liked to sit with her legs hanging over while she read ) I waited about 15 - 20 min. for her to get into it , then grabbed her ankle and yelled . The book went sailing out the window and landed on top of our rig and she hit her head on the top rack ( bunk bed ) . She just about kicked my butt . ( ex biker chick ) She checked under the bed for a long time after that , so the other crew told me . LOL


----------



## johnrsemt (Dec 29, 2007)

*food thiefs*

Fire dept:   someone brought in 6 big, beautiful Carmel apples, covered in nuts with sticks in them  with a note:  "DO NOT EAT TILL DINNER".   throughout the day, the note disappeared then they started to.

 I saw them in the trash with 1 bite taken out.   2 didn't get eaten:  1 was the guy that brought them,  the other is me:  I'm allergic to nuts.

  they were red onions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 31, 2007)

johnrsemt said:


> Fire dept:   someone brought in 6 big, beautiful Carmel apples, covered in nuts with sticks in them  with a note:  "DO NOT EAT TILL DINNER".   throughout the day, the note disappeared then they started to.
> 
> I saw them in the trash with 1 bite taken out.   2 didn't get eaten:  1 was the guy that brought them,  the other is me:  I'm allergic to nuts.
> 
> they were red onions.



Man, that's a mean one :lol:


----------



## lastcode (Jan 8, 2008)

*stretcher to roof.*

When you spot another crew at the coffee shop or fast food joint, sneak over to thier ambulance.  Use the belts on the stretcher to secure it to the grab bars on the ceiling.


----------



## DesertRatetteEMT (Feb 1, 2008)

FF/EMT Sam said:


> Last April 1st, we pulled up to the hospital with our lights on, sprinted out of the truck, ran to the back of the truck, and pulled out the stretcher.  I got on the stretcher and did chest compressions on a nonexistant patient while our driver used a BVM and my partner worked the AED and pushed the stretcher into the ER.  We ran to the trauma bed, moved the sheet off our stretcher onto the bed, threw a run sheet at the doc, remade the stretcher and bolted back out the door while the ER staff dissolved laughing.
> 
> Another good prank is to turn on the siren of any ambulance whose crew is dumb enough to turn it off.  As soon as they turn it back on, earsplitting ensues.


Holy Cooooowwww I can't wait to do/and or be ready for some of these! School's over in a few months.... I'm sure I'll be pranked as a newb....


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 2, 2008)

DesertRatetteEMT said:


> .... I'm sure I'll be pranked as a newb....



uuummmm, yeah. just a little. but keep a good spirit about it. its all in good fun.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 12, 2008)

SoCo said:


> Hi ya'll.  Just to add a personal tidbit to the collective.  I've found you can fit at least 5 to 6 match heads in someones cigarette carelessly left around the station.  Use a leatherman or equivilent to remove the tabacco, insert just the match heads, and pack tobacco back over the top to "hide" your present.  It'll get the their attention.





Im trying to get my mom to stop smoking. Thanks h34r:


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Feb 28, 2008)

Chantix Works. I went from 3.5 packs a day to nothing in a week.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 28, 2008)

tfm: i think theres a strobe out on your super delux whacker mobile


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Feb 29, 2008)

*laughs* perhaps! it breaks down less than my works rig tho! HEH, guess thats why i didnt buy one of my works retired rigs.


----------



## fma08 (Mar 12, 2008)

Jon said:


> a good one to do to the priviate car of the gy you HATE... take a can of plain, ordinary shaving cream and flash-freeze it in liquid nitrogen. Use tin snips to cut the case off of the now-frozen shaving cream block, and quickly place the block under the seat of subject's car... when they get in, the can of shaving cream will have expanded to fill EVERY crevice in the vehicle.  THIS IS NOT EASY to clean up... it is WORSE than Talcum powder.
> 
> Another REALLY BAD "prank" is to use lidocane jelly or Nitro Paste and smear the door handles of the rig... again... has the potential to actually hurt someone, so don't try this at home.


viscous lido around the rim of a pop bottle works great too haha, they get a numb mouth and you get a good laugh


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, I have read all 9 pages and haven't seen this one yet. It's pretty much a classic and I have done this so many times in life. No one gets hurt, no damage to anything.


Go to the local hardware store and pick up a couple of those really large wire ties. (Zip ties) You need the ones that are 12 inches or 18 inches long if not longer, I think I have always used the 18 inch ones. 

You can get someone in an ambulance or their own personal car. 
Crawl under it and find the drive shaft, place a wire tie around it and make sure it is good and tight. 

As the pull out and the drive shaft begins to turn they will here a wap, wap, wap....The faster they go it will get faster Wap, wap, wap, the slow down to listen to what the noise is this will slow down also. 
Drives the driver nuts....


----------



## AJemt (Apr 8, 2008)

~tape boots of sleeping partner together
~tape blown up glove balloon to bottom of sleeping partner's boot
~sneak out to the rig, switch on lights, siren to phaser or high/lo, radio to whatever station your partner hates and volume up, wipers on high, and buckle the front seatbelt (make sure it's your partners turn to drive).  when tones drop or you head out for food make sure it takes you a few seconds longer to get to the truck.
~a friend and i took the bulletproof vest of a co-worker and put a cloth-tape "target" on it
~wait till they go into the bathroom to take a quick shower or go to sleep then call and ask for a tone test
~methyline blue in the coffee.....then they wonder why they're peeing blue
~one of the old school pranks i heard about (from years past) was the probie being secured arms in to a backboard then propped against the wall and left, also heard of one secured then two ambos parked about 3 ft apart side by side and board put across the two....just be careful and make sure neither rig is gonna be moving for a long while.
~koolaid in the showerhead
~ask a co-worker who wrote gullible all over ______  (ceiling, wall, etc) - wait till they look before you start laughing.  and did ya'lls know that the word gullible is not in the dictionary??
~surgi-lube the doorhandles
~put a full resusci-annie (or randy) on the cot, strapped in and covered with a blanket so they find it during rig check

one of the people i used to run wiht on occasion was not allowed to tear tape for milage ahead of time....so one night someone left her a rig in which the dashboard had about 10 pieces of tape for milage.....they used every one and then some....her partner was less than thrilled...

watch the powder in the vents - just b/c i know there's a lot of people with asthma and i know i can't tolerate any powder flying....my chest won't like that very much...


----------



## AJemt (Apr 8, 2008)

forgot to add putting snow in the airhorn, or shaving cream; also for nightshift when your partner falls asleep in teh passenger seat ease the truck behind a parked big truck, giving yourself enough space to go about 10 ft or so w/o hitting it........slam on the brakes, lay on the horn and yell look out! - just make sure you are close enough to your partners house to get him/her a change of clothes.....


----------



## JGBoylan1 (Apr 8, 2008)

The best is to take ammonia inhalents and tape them to the bottom of the tiolet seat where the seat makes contact, and then when someone sits to take a crap they break, and they can't really get up and leave. 

Lasix in coffee. 

"Student Driver" stickers. Get static cling ons, the magnetic won't stick to the box. But they will stick to the supervisor's vehicle.


----------



## CRASH775357 (Apr 9, 2008)

One prank that my partner pulled on me (with cooperation of the patient) was taking an empty 500 bag with a drip set, and attaching it to a section of oxygen tubing.  He then carefully placed the bag through the crawlspace in the truck, taping it to the wall.  He then attached the tubing to the oxygen outlet, causing the bag to fill slowly.  When it exploded, I just about had a full body spasm, scaring the living p!$$ out of me.  I didn't think it funny at the time, but the patient thought it hilarious.


----------



## AZFF/EMT (Apr 9, 2008)

Being rant. I am not gonna rad all 88 posts but the first one got my attention. If you mess with my PPE or my apparatus we will be having heated words. The two things that protect me and protect the public wo called for assistance. Messing with vents, wiring, tied to a bed. What happens when you get a call for a child code at 3am and you gotta get going fast? and your partner is tied to a bed or the code three lights are not working.
We are adults and we are here to help the sick and injured during emergency situations and they deserve professionals responding. If you get on scene and realize that you have ants in your ambo it's not gonna be so funny.


On a lighter note, we mess with our battalion chiefs often. We use the saline bag under his bed with tubing hooked up to drip on him, we will also put baby powder all over the tops of his fan blades so when he turns it on he gets a snowstorm all over bedroom. Cereal or koolaid in the boots/shoes of guys so it crunches or staines the hell out of their shoes is good times. 

I have learned that PPE, Apparatus and bedding is off limits as well as toothbrush/paste.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Apr 9, 2008)

JGBoylan1 said:


> The best is to take ammonia inhalents and tape them to the bottom of the tiolet seat where the seat makes contact, and then when someone sits to take a crap they break, and they can't really get up and leave.



I really like that one.... B)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Apr 9, 2008)

AZFF/EMT said:


> Being rant. I am not gonna rad all 88 posts but the first one got my attention. If you mess with my PPE or my apparatus we will be having heated words. The two things that protect me and protect the public wo called for assistance. Messing with vents, wiring, tied to a bed. What happens when you get a call for a child code at 3am and you gotta get going fast? and your partner is tied to a bed or the code three lights are not working.
> We are adults and we are here to help the sick and injured during emergency situations and they deserve professionals responding. If you get on scene and realize that you have ants in your ambo it's not gonna be so funny.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree.  Where I work, we have the rule that you don't mess with the rig, PPE, a person's food, or their personal vehicle.  Everything else is fair game.


----------



## aussieemt1980 (Apr 9, 2008)

Some of the practical jokes that I have been involved in:

We had a volunteer medic working in another organisation that I was involved in, and he also worked as a cleaner at the local hospital, so we would load him up with:

Worked on a cardiac arrest patient, and gave the patient a "pre cotties cordial thump" to resus him (play on precordial thump - and cotties is a cordial down here)

He turned up to a shift with a pulse oximeter - said he was trained through the hospital (a cleaner being trained in what????)

So we told him that it measures the nitrogen concentration of the hyperbaric chamber of the heart... lol he went to work and told the emergency docs about it...

We did some more to him, and eventually, on of the emergency docs contacted us and told us to stop telling him stories.

Another thing that a mate of mine did while on a clinical placement.
Set it up with the Nurse and patient, and left some apple juice with a tiny little bit of orange juice in it to cloud it up, come out and demanded to know who left the urine sample in the patients room, student nurses stammered, so my mate grabbed it, said "looks cloudy, needs more processing" and drank it.

My mate had to clean the vomit from the hallway from the student nurses.

Another good one - concentrated dishwashing liquid in the cistern of the toilet - the flush agitates it and it spews forth bubbles everywhere....


----------



## AJemt (Apr 10, 2008)

when hubby was working in EMS he and his partner took a piece of cardboard and wrote the phone number of the director of ops on it, then parked the one older ambo at the end of the parking lot with it facing the road (lots of busy rush hour traffic!) and put the cardboard in the window......within 20 minutes she'd gotten 25+ phone calls and all you heard coming from her office was *YOU* and *YOU* get your butts in my office now!!!   lol it was funny though and she eventually laughed about it.


----------



## KEVD18 (Apr 22, 2008)

AZFF/EMT said:


> Being rant. I am not gonna rad all 88 posts but the first one got my attention. If you mess with my PPE or my apparatus we will be having heated words. The two things that protect me and protect the public wo called for assistance. Messing with vents, wiring, tied to a bed. What happens when you get a call for a child code at 3am and you gotta get going fast? and your partner is tied to a bed or the code three lights are not working.
> We are adults and we are here to help the sick and injured during emergency situations and they deserve professionals responding. If you get on scene and realize that you have ants in your ambo it's not gonna be so funny.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, a chill pill is in order. are you aware that theres a big diff between a primary emergency response vehicle and a garage full of bls rigs used for interfacility transfers? as a correlary, are you aware that there are 911 agencies/companies and nonemergent transfer companies? 

you decided to be all high and mighty without taking the post(and really the whole thread) for what it is: a JOKE!

dude you really need to lighten up....


----------



## Hawkeye (May 16, 2008)

Best prank I have seen done 

YOu need three things;

1. A person  with a good sense of humor
2. An old bag of NS
3. AN IV Warmer
4. An IV Pole

The station I did clinicals at, the beds were old hospital beds so that had been donated so the IV pole was standard.
Get the bag of NS< put it in an IV Bag warmer, and hang it above the victims bed, right above their groin, put it on TKO rate - nuff said.


----------



## kdempseyjr (May 17, 2008)

*The main reason your partner should not sleep*

My partner and I finished up a very long (extended) transport and were enroute back home.  I asked him not to fall alseep, cause we had to keep each other up. (I know what some of you are thinking here, so dont say it!) 
Well needless to say, 4 hours into our trip my sleepy partner began to snore heavily, which in turn just aggrevated me to no end.  So I saw a rest stop coming up so I pulled in and ever so slowly pulled in front of a big rig with its lights on and with precise timing I gave her a little gas then slammed on the brakes all the while screaming my lungs out!  If I only had a vid camera with me on that trip! The results were SPECTACULAR! After realizing that we werent in fact going to die a horrible death, he chased me around the rest area for like 10 minutes threatening me with a horrible death of my very own.   (The truck driver that was in the rig at the time wound up being treated for an asthma attack from laughing so hard, seeing that he had the best seat in the house!)   All I can say is that from that point on my partner NEVER has fallen alseep in the cab of our unit again.


----------



## MedCoast Ambulance (May 19, 2008)

fm_emt said:


> I just eat tacos and poot loudly in the rig. My partner is trapped, and has to suffer the wrath of my post burrito gas cloud!
> 
> Best prank ever!



Mine was 2 in-out shakes followed by a glass of water.....wiat till partner falls asleep then crank the heater up....let loose then stand outside the rig...watch and laugh


----------



## flashpoint (May 20, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> turn battery master off. turn all lights and siren box on. wait for tones. eager driver jumps in and throws the master, lighting up the whole station and waking the dead




YES!!!!!!!


----------



## kdempseyjr (May 22, 2008)

*funny pranks*

Yet a couple more funny things to do to really green medics. 

Have them go to supply and find the following items for the truck...

1.  7.0 Cuffed Fallopian tubes for the airway kit.

2.  Left sided head chocks (if you have the foam brick kind like we do.)

* I did this to one poor soul at the station house... He was gone for 2 hours when he finally came back and said that he turned the supply room upside down and inside out but was unable to find any of the items needed and that we should order them... Of course we gave specific instructions on how to order them through our vendors...  This guy had a great sense of humor!  h34r:


----------



## jazminestar (May 23, 2008)

kdempseyjr said:


> My partner and I finished up a very long (extended) transport and were enroute back home.  I asked him not to fall alseep, cause we had to keep each other up. (I know what some of you are thinking here, so dont say it!)
> Well needless to say, 4 hours into our trip my sleepy partner began to snore heavily, which in turn just aggrevated me to no end.  So I saw a rest stop coming up so I pulled in and ever so slowly pulled in front of a big rig with its lights on and with precise timing I gave her a little gas then slammed on the brakes all the while screaming my lungs out!  If I only had a vid camera with me on that trip! The results were SPECTACULAR! After realizing that we werent in fact going to die a horrible death, he chased me around the rest area for like 10 minutes threatening me with a horrible death of my very own.   (The truck driver that was in the rig at the time wound up being treated for an asthma attack from laughing so hard, seeing that he had the best seat in the house!)   All I can say is that from that point on my partner NEVER has fallen alseep in the cab of our unit again.




ah man i wish i could have seen that!!!  hilarious


----------



## snaketooth10k (May 23, 2008)

TCERT1987 said:


> Not really a prank, but something pretty funny. One of the guys I work with used his cell phone to record the entire process of turning on an AED, letting it analyze, charge, then actually shock the patient. He uses that as his ringtone, so if it ever rings around medical personnel, people scatter trying to figure out what's going on.



Hey, If anyone knows of a place online I could get a ringtone like that or if somebody could upload for me that would be great 

Also, Kudos to that prank quoted in the last post^^


----------



## mikeylikesit (May 23, 2008)

Best one i have done is take the ketchup packets from a fast food restraunt and fold them in half so that they are under pressure. place these under the nubs at the front of the toilet seat and wait for someone to sut down. dam is that a mess in their pants. its doesn't affect their equipment or performance at all minus the ketchup or mustard smell.B)


----------



## gradygirl (Jul 12, 2008)

My partner and I pulled into the hospital and he saw a truck that he thought his "friend" was in (they were partners when he worked for their service). He grabbed some lube and went to town on both door handles, etc. Turned out that his friend wasn't even working that night AND that he didn't even know the crew!


----------



## EMT hopeful (Jul 30, 2008)

*haha*

i gotta remember the big rig one!!


----------



## OedipusRex (Sep 11, 2008)

This one didnt happen to me, but to my current partner before we worked together, believe me, it actually happened as I have talked to several people that were involved:
Someone got a box of these little "Snap-N-Pop" like things, but they are the ones that have strings on each end that you pull to make them explode, they taped about 20 of them together, tied one end of the strings to the back of the passenger seat and the other end to the seatbelt, about 1 AM they got toned out on a medical call, (mind you that the station was in a REALLY BAD area of town, cars at the station were frequently broken into, you could hear gunshots in the nearby neighborhood, etc) as they were pulling out of the lot there was a car broken down with several young "thugs" standing around it...right about that time my partner pulled on his seatbelt and POP, POP, POP, POP....the things went off and he literally CRAPPED HIS PANTS, he told his partner to back the truck up and he had to go back to the station so he could shower and change uniforms.

one other good one is since I work for a private service we have several fire dept personnel that work part time for us, one nite a few of them put their turnout gear on, discharged the powder fire extinguishers around the bedroom and busted in the bedroom everyone else was sleeping in shouting "THE BUILDINGS ON FIRE...EVERYBODY OUT!!!" ...the sleepers crawled on their hands and knees about halfway down the hallway before someone realized that it wasnt smoke.

when I used to work on BLS trucks I had a partner that would sleep constantly, I finally went to wal-mart and bought one of those marine air horns...the handheld kind, and waited for him to go to sleep real good for about 20 minutes, then I held it up to his head and let it rip

you can also wait for someone to get in the shower and sneak in and pour powdered gravy on them... the brown beef gravy is the best but white gravy will do nicely also

lemme think for a while and Ill come back with some more pranks & stuff


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 11, 2008)

*Why not just run a rope from the overhead doors up the pole hole*

and around the victim's ankle or neck? Or tie it to the back of the unit in the darkest corner?
Not funny.


----------



## marineman (Sep 12, 2008)

mikeylikesit said:


> Best one i have done is take the ketchup packets from a fast food restraunt and fold them in half so that they are under pressure. place these under the nubs at the front of the toilet seat and wait for someone to sut down. dam is that a mess in their pants. its doesn't affect their equipment or performance at all minus the ketchup or mustard smell.B)



I've done that at hunting camp but our weapon of choice is the fire packets from taco bell.


----------



## DenverEMT (Sep 12, 2008)

We have one guy at work with a very humorous attitude that enjoys picking on other people. We intern, do the same back. A couple good ones that we've done to him are:

1) CRAIGSLIST!!! If you've never used it before, its a wonderful place to sell things - and its free! Anyway, we took 5 or so pictures of his car, inside and out, and made a very appealing ad on that website with a very appealing price for the car. At the bottom, we put "Call anytime day or night. Ask for ________" along with a phone number. It takes about 10 minutes before the calls start coming in and trust me, they don't stop. Good for hours of laughs, especially if they can't figure out who did it.

2) If your dept participates in extrication trainings, that is the perfect chance to get a bucket full or so of broken glass. If you have access to another person's car keys, roll down one of their windows and dump the glass around the door. Put a brick or something on the front seat. When they come outside and see their car, it will look like someone broke in. They will be very happy to know that it isn't true, but its good for a laugh. Just be prepared to vacuum up the glass....

3) We did this to our supervisor. If you have access to the command vehicle that the supervisor drives, look and see if there is an easy to access fuse panel. If so, take a short wire, pull the fuse for the horn out and put one end of the wire in there, replace the fuse. Then take the second end of the wire, pull out the fuse for the brake lights, and do the same thing. Then when they get in, every time they step on the brakes it honks the horn.


----------



## BossyCow (Sep 12, 2008)

DenverEMT said:


> 1) CRAIGSLIST!!! If you've never used it before, its a wonderful place to sell things - and its free! Anyway, we took 5 or so pictures of his car, inside and out, and made a very appealing ad on that website with a very appealing price for the car. At the bottom, we put "Call anytime day or night. Ask for ________" along with a phone number. It takes about 10 minutes before the calls start coming in and trust me, they don't stop. Good for hours of laughs, especially if they can't figure out who did it.



This one also works with dating sites like EHarmony or matchmakers. Local department actually took out a personal ad for one of their co-workers. His girlfriend at the time was not amused.


----------



## Pittsburgh Proud (Sep 12, 2008)

DenverEMT said:


> We have one guy at work with a very humorous attitude that enjoys picking on other people. We intern, do the same back. A couple good ones that we've done to him are:
> 
> 1) CRAIGSLIST!!! If you've never used it before, its a wonderful place to sell things - and its free! Anyway, we took 5 or so pictures of his car, inside and out, and made a very appealing ad on that website with a very appealing price for the car. At the bottom, we put "Call anytime day or night. Ask for ________" along with a phone number. It takes about 10 minutes before the calls start coming in and trust me, they don't stop. Good for hours of laughs, especially if they can't figure out who did it.
> 
> ...






The Craig's list is pretty cool, I'd be worried about shorting something out with the fuse box but that would be funny....


----------



## rjz (Sep 13, 2008)

natrab said:


> This last one I didn't partake in, but it was pretty funny as I saw it after it happened.  An ambulance crew found a dead racoon on the side of the road.  They intubated it, set up a mock IV with a 50 bag, c-spined it to a cardboard splint and with an infant collar, and then somehow mounted it right behind the light bar on one of the other rigs so it was standing straight up over the light bar.  The crew didn't notice for the longest time and I caught a glimpse of the road-kill machine driving around town at one point.




I am laughing so hard right now I am crying...


----------



## KEVD18 (Sep 13, 2008)

OedipusRex said:


> when I used to work on BLS trucks I had a partner that would sleep constantly, I finally went to wal-mart and bought one of those marine air horns...the handheld kind, and waited for him to go to sleep real good for about 20 minutes, then I held it up to his head and let it rip



i do an awful lot of sleeping at work(i never sleep better than when im being paid to do so). i wouldnt be amused if you pulled this one on me more than once.


----------



## rjz (Sep 13, 2008)

CRASH775357 said:


> One prank that my partner pulled on me (with cooperation of the patient) was taking an empty 500 bag with a drip set, and attaching it to a section of oxygen tubing.  He then carefully placed the bag through the crawlspace in the truck, taping it to the wall.  He then attached the tubing to the oxygen outlet, causing the bag to fill slowly.  When it exploded, I just about had a full body spasm, scaring the living p!$$ out of me.  I didn't think it funny at the time, but the patient thought it hilarious.



Another version that is great is to take latex gloves from small to XL and place them inside of each other. Insert O2 tubing into the inner most glove and then tape the opening. Turn on the O2 and throw the glove up front. The increasing pressure makes the inside glove pop and then the next three layers go off in succession. It works great because they think that the fun is over only to find out that there is more to come.


----------



## flhtci01 (Sep 24, 2008)

MedikErik said:


> Make sure the rookie knows how to put together his own tool-kit. It needs:
> 
> Left handed wrenches, torque converters, a spare diesel catalytic converter adjuster (make sure to specify it's for a diesel), a fuse pushing 100 watts and .5 amps for the lightbar, and a tread changer for the tires. Then send him off to the local hardware store .




I can't believe you don't have them get a water hammer!


----------



## fma08 (Sep 24, 2008)

flhtci01 said:


> I can't believe you don't have them get a water hammer!



or a metric crescent wrench


----------



## Paranini (Sep 25, 2008)

Grab your partners cell phone when he/she isn't looking and respond to one of those text to chat commercials on TV.  Their phone will blow up with texts until they figure out the stop code.

Depending on the type of ambulance you have, grab sheets and spray a big Superman S or whatever symbol you want.  Then drape them on top of the ambulance and close a portion into the top of the backdoors.  When the drive away, a giant cape will sail off the back of the ambulance that they can't see.  Funny everytime.


----------



## housert (Sep 25, 2008)

natrab said:


> I have a few.  Some aren't specifically for EMS, but they work quite well.
> 
> Classic:  take the little rubber tube that refills the toilet tank (dunno what it's called) and move it so it's aimed out at the bowl pinched between the tank lid.  When they turn around and flush it sprays right in the crotch region.  Did it once to our rival station and went up second in to a call where one of them had a huge wet spot right in the crotch.
> 
> ...


Love the racoon one!  Sounds like something my friends would do only it would gave the racoon drinking a beer!


----------



## johnrsemt (Sep 26, 2008)

my old firehouse had doorways in the sleeping areas,  just no doors;   we had hanging curtains:   they saran wrapped the doorways to about 5ft high.

one of our Lt's was a little anal about things;  first day in our station, she went through and labeled the kitchen drawers and cabinets with what was in them.   next 2 shifts used about 50 rolls of labels for the label maker and labeled everything in the kitchen:   each tile on the floor,  each piece of silverware,  each spice bottle (which were already labeled).

  another good one is the rubber band around the hose sprayer at the kitchen sink;    you turn the water on and get sprayed.


----------



## onwego (Oct 10, 2008)

I can't believe this one hasn't been mentioned yet.  Icy Hot on the toilet seats.  Will be pretty much invisible once applied.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 10, 2008)

onwego said:


> I can't believe this one hasn't been mentioned yet.  Icy Hot on the toilet seats.  Will be pretty much invisible once applied.



with all my time spent on practical joking, how have i not though of that???????


----------



## snaketooth10k (Oct 11, 2008)

DenverEMT said:


> 3) We did this to our supervisor. If you have access to the command vehicle that the supervisor drives, look and see if there is an easy to access fuse panel. If so, take a short wire, pull the fuse for the horn out and put one end of the wire in there, replace the fuse. Then take the second end of the wire, pull out the fuse for the brake lights, and do the same thing. Then when they get in, every time they step on the brakes it honks the horn.



You do know those fuses are to save the electrical system of the car from getting destroyed right? I wouldn't recommend it. But I give it a 7 for funny.


----------



## mbcwgrl (Oct 18, 2008)

One that is always played around the station is setting the alarm clock in your partner's bedroom for 03:18 and hiding it somewhere close to their head! 

The best one I did was put twinkies in someones boots so when they slipped their feet in it squished in their socks! They had to run the entire call like that!:lol:


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 19, 2008)

Keep 'em coming, folks!


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 19, 2008)

Once at a hospital based service we damn near made an ER nurse faint.  We had this patient that was a regular, we would get him every other day for pain control, but he was loved by everyone.

The nurse was new and was orientating in the ER.  I told the patient that his fav nurse wasn't in today that there is a brand new one, he response was "Fresh meat" with a wink.

We wheeled him in the ER with a sheet from his chest to his ankle....He had a prosthetic leg that was detached but I had it laying just below his knee under the blanket so it looked like two feet under the sheet.

The new nurse came over for a lift assist, I told her just guide his legs.  I counted to three, she lifted, the patient let out a fake scream, and suddenly she had a "detached leg" in her hand.  I honestly thought she was about to throw up


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 19, 2008)

stephenrb81 said:


> The new nurse came over for a lift assist, I told her just guide his legs.  I counted to three, she lifted, the patient let out a fake scream, and suddenly she had a "detached leg" in her hand.  I honestly thought she was about to throw up



Brilliant! One of my friends back in high school has a fake leg as well, and I'm pretty sure we've played similar pranks on people that don't know him...


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 20, 2008)

scottmcleod said:


> Keep 'em coming, folks!



HERE KITTY! KITTY!!!   So Cute!! ^_^


----------



## stephenrb81 (Oct 21, 2008)

I saw this on youtube and thought it was right up this thread's alley. I skimmed back through to see if this one was listed and didn't see it.  Sorry if I overlooked.

I haven't tried it but looks hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmBY5CUTLvc

For those who just want the jist of it: Put a thread through the center of a Mentos and secure it in the mouth of a soda bottle where it can't be seen and so that when the victim unscrews the top, the mentos will drop into the soda causing a volcanic eruption of cola.

If you attempt this, be a good sport and have a replacement bottle of cola available


----------



## eric2068 (Oct 24, 2008)

*Practicle Jokes*

This works best at night. If your partner is asleep, find a parkinglot with a empty tractor trailer. Pull right upbehind it,scream and hit your airhorns at the same time. We did put a fart sound machine in our captains bus, and everytime he had a patient in the back, his partner would set it off. He never did find it. Tie both front doors together with supply tubing, and lock the hatch door.h34r:


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 25, 2008)

eric2068 said:


> This works best at night. If your partner is asleep, find a parkinglot with a empty tractor trailer. Pull right upbehind it,scream and hit your airhorns at the same time.
> 
> We did put a fart sound machine in our captains bus, and everytime he had a patient in the back, his partner would set it off. He never did find it. Tie both front doors together with supply tubing, and lock the hatch door.h34r:



First one's already been posted a few times... but the fart machine one is genius.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 25, 2008)

*Fill the back compartment with inflated exam gloves.*

Or, arrange a false call, while you two are out of the rig, an accomplice puts an energetic dog with shaving cream on its muzzle in the crew cab. If you are driving, arrange to have a dupe entry/ignition key in your pocket, and leave the real keys in the ignition near the beast.

Finally (and I mean FINALLY): bare footprints on the dash board either side of the steering wheel, and a little KY on the floor underneath...I'm sorry, I found an exam room that way once....


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Oct 29, 2008)

snaketooth10k said:


> You do know those fuses are to save the electrical system of the car from getting destroyed right? I wouldn't recommend it. But I give it a 7 for funny.




Even if you put a wire in with the fuse, the fuse will still blow if too much current goes thru it. This will interrupt the flow of electricity to that particular fuse. The downside being that once the fuse blows, you end up with no taillights.


----------



## scottmcleod (Oct 30, 2008)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> Even if you put a wire in with the fuse, the fuse will still blow if too much current goes thru it. This will interrupt the flow of electricity to that particular fuse. The downside being that once the fuse blows, you end up with no taillights.



Uhh... no? The wiring will fail at it's weakest point. If the weakest point is a fuse, it'll fail the fuse, then move the current over to the bit of wire you put in. If ANY point in the circuit is weaker than the wire you put in, that point will fail, like a fuse, and burst/spark. (and murphy's law states that that point will be somewhere hidden in the depths of your rig, next to something flammable.)

Enjoy your lawsuit, whoever is stupid enough to try this.

Too bad physics class isn't a requirement for life. There'd be a lot less senseless stupidity... (or at least people would be aware of or avoid injury more often)

... on that note, maybe it's better. Keeps us, fire, and police in business.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Oct 30, 2008)

This one actually happened to me.

*tones drop*

Dispatcher: "MICU91, for an unresponsive male, Such-and-such motel, Anytown."

Me: "County, 93 is (other tech punches me in the balls) RESPONDING!!"


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 9, 2009)

I was sitting at station the other night when the crew from a long stand by got back. It was like 2300. Well they had to wash the rig. So the one medic starts using the hose. An EMT goes ofer to the water shut off at the meter and closes it. he then turns it on and off at varing times. As he does this the medic is going WTF is up with the water pressure it's going to take all night to wash the rig. We are all laughing (except the medic who has no idea what is going on) for about 15 minutes when the truck is finally washed. The medic never figured out what was going on or why we were laughing. I want to try it on the one EMT that runs with me sometimes.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yup these games sure improve our image as ambulance drivers.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 9, 2009)

snaketooth10k said:


> You do know those fuses are to save the electrical system of the car from getting destroyed right? I wouldn't recommend it. But I give it a 7 for funny.



Yea I know this first hand. I am a student at a career and technology center in the electrician program. Well one day a kid decided that his radio kept blowing the fuse so he juped around the fuse from the horn. They were listening to the radio for about 5 minutes when it caught fire. The ran in past a fire extinguisher yelling grab a fire extinguisher there is something on fire we're not kidding. So i grabbed the closer extinguisher and put the fire out.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 9, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup these games sure improve our image as ambulance drivers.



What is wrong with a practical joke. You need to lighten up.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 9, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup these games sure improve our image as ambulance drivers.



Do you have anything wrong with these jokes if they are done out of the public eye?  Wouldn't it help relieve stress and help with camaraderie?


----------



## c_looney2006 (Aug 10, 2009)

Now you take a new bottle of shampoo and put a bottle of nair or any other hair removal cream in it and mix well.....then when who ever uses it there hair will fall out slowly everydayy a little more each day, they will even lose there eyebrows......and the best part is they will never know what caused it.


----------



## emt_angel25 (Aug 10, 2009)

we have a guy who lays his uni out at night before he goes to sleep. like im talkin puts his pants and shirt and whatnot all like he could get out of bed walk up and throw them on.  we turn his boots, pants and shirt around so everything is backwards when he goes to put his stuff on for those middle of the night calls


----------



## Sasha (Aug 10, 2009)

c_looney2006 said:


> Now you take a new bottle of shampoo and put a bottle of nair or any other hair removal cream in it and mix well.....then when who ever uses it there hair will fall out slowly everydayy a little more each day, they will even lose there eyebrows......and the best part is they will never know what caused it.



That's not a practical joke, that's cruel.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 10, 2009)

*Not a joke but an accident...*

We were cleanig the big old units we had when down the stairs from the dayroom comes "Tardy Tom" in his clean uniform asking if he can help (finally). I took the 24 by 24 inch dirty chamois I was using and threw it with a spin at him...that's right, twenty five feet away, ten feet up, he froze when he saw it spread out like a pizza crust and was looking up when it SETTLED on him like a stinky dirty wet leather cowl.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 10, 2009)

*THE BEST prank ever!!*

ok, I had no part in this at all.     Last week our director was being a real b^tch so we all decided to liven things up around the station. His office has this little wall closet in it where he keeps a couple changes of clothes, some crackers and stuff liek that, and a small collection of entertainment magazines, if ya know what I mean. So, us EMT students went in there when he was gone one day and pulled a good little number on his office. We took a black pair of business pants from the closet and laid them on his desk with the fly openand folded over. Then we took one of his "magazines" and opened it up to the centerfold and laid it there by the pants. One of the others went to the pantry and got some powdered sugar and mixed it up with hot water. We put it in a dropper and put a few drops on the front of the pants and then streaked it all over the desk and smeared it on the magazine page. By this time one of the Medics had saw what we were doing and came into the office to check it out. He started laughing his a$$ off and went and got a jar of vaseline and some napkins and opened the jar of vaseline and got the napkins all covered in it. Then he set the open jar of vaseline on the desk and the napkins there by the powdered sugar spots, which had now dried out and turned white. We left the ligths on and closed the door, then went outside to get our faces straight before we went back in. The rest of the day whenever we saw anybody else in the station we told them that the director had very important news to tell them. By the end of the day everyone had seen it and took pics and put one in every rig. The director came in the next day and we expected him to be p.o.'d but he just laughed like hell. We thought it was good until he put chocolate covered cherries on the black vinyl seats in the rigs. It was somewhere around 2 before everyone figured out why they had been getting weird looks from the public all day. lol cant wait 2 put the next one together


----------



## Sasha (Aug 10, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> ok, I had no part in this at all.     Last week our director was being a real b^tch so we all decided to liven things up around the station. His office has this little wall closet in it where he keeps a couple changes of clothes, some crackers and stuff liek that, and a small collection of entertainment magazines, if ya know what I mean. So, us EMT students went in there when he was gone one day and pulled a good little number on his office. We took a black pair of business pants from the closet and laid them on his desk with the fly openand folded over. Then we took one of his "magazines" and opened it up to the centerfold and laid it there by the pants. One of the others went to the pantry and got some powdered sugar and mixed it up with hot water. We put it in a dropper and put a few drops on the front of the pants and then streaked it all over the desk and smeared it on the magazine page. By this time one of the Medics had saw what we were doing and came into the office to check it out. He started laughing his a$$ off and went and got a jar of vaseline and some napkins and opened the jar of vaseline and got the napkins all covered in it. Then he set the open jar of vaseline on the desk and the napkins there by the powdered sugar spots, which had now dried out and turned white. We left the ligths on and closed the door, then went outside to get our faces straight before we went back in. The rest of the day whenever we saw anybody else in the station we told them that the director had very important news to tell them. By the end of the day everyone had seen it and took pics and put one in every rig. The director came in the next day and we expected him to be p.o.'d but he just laughed like hell. We thought it was good until he put chocolate covered cherries on the black vinyl seats in the rigs. It was somewhere around 2 before everyone figured out why they had been getting weird looks from the public all day. lol cant wait 2 put the next one together



Cracker jack school they're running there. What did you learn that day?


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Cracker jack school they're running there. What did you learn that day?


how to properly ventilate someone using 1, 2, and 3 person BVM techniques. and how to check tidal volumes. so see, just cuz u screw around a little don't mean u aren't learning.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 10, 2009)

Sasha said:


> That's not a practical joke, that's cruel.


oh well. at least it was that and not something else.


----------



## frdude1000 (Aug 11, 2009)

This only works on a crappy cpr dummy.  Take some oxygen tubing and stick it up so its in the dummys mouth but not sticking out.  Cover the tubing with a jump bag or other kind of bag or something during a training or something.  When the person puts their ear to the mouth to look, listen, feel for breathing, blow really hard into the tubing and hear them freak out!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 11, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Do you have anything wrong with these jokes if they are done out of the public eye?  Wouldn't it help relieve stress and help with camaraderie?



It is one thing to have a laugh.  But practical jokes keep building until someone gets hurt.  Sadly it often ends up being the patient that gets hurt because ambulance is delayed while people fix clothes, remove ky from handles, put on dry uniforms, clean uniforms, etc.  If you say it doesn't delay then your people are responding while filthy, or wet, and the patients confidence in your professional ability will be called into question.  You can have fun and relieve stress w/o any physical interference.  

Much more beneficial and stress relieving is to work out together.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 11, 2009)

medic417 said:


> It is one thing to have a laugh.  But practical jokes keep building until someone gets hurt.  Sadly it often ends up being the patient that gets hurt because ambulance is delayed while people fix clothes, remove ky from handles, put on dry uniforms, clean uniforms, etc.  If you say it doesn't delay then your people are responding while filthy, or wet, and the patients confidence in your professional ability will be called into question.  You can have fun and relieve stress w/o any physical interference.
> 
> Much more beneficial and stress relieving is to work out together.



Fair enough.  I didn't think of that.  

Do you have problems with pranks that DON'T put the patient in danger?


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 11, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> Fair enough.  I didn't think of that.
> 
> Do you have problems with pranks that DON'T put the patient in danger?



Like the one I posted.


----------



## GoingLoud (Aug 19, 2009)

you're all a bunch of light weights. 

placed some nitro paste on a toilet seat. and watched one of our crew members pass out....that was priceless. he was fine tho.


----------



## flhtci01 (Aug 20, 2009)

GoingLoud said:


> you're all a bunch of light weights.
> 
> placed some nitro paste on a toilet seat. and watched one of our crew members pass out....that was priceless. he was fine tho.



It's all fun and games until the lawsuit.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/03/15/national/main1407827.shtml

http://www.courts.state.va.us/opinions/opnscvwp/1070091.pdf

A little fun is OK but where does it stop?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 20, 2009)

GoingLoud said:


> you're all a bunch of light weights.
> 
> placed some nitro paste on a toilet seat. and watched one of our crew members pass out....that was priceless. he was fine tho.



That is criminal.  Plus shows your ignorance of the risks of nitro.  Some conditions that might not be obvious could have allowed that to kill him.  I hope the DEA and your state health department learns of your misuse of medicines and you get disciplined.

For anyone that wants to be a medical professional nitro should never be given w/o an IV and a 15 lead.


----------



## Sasha (Aug 20, 2009)

GoingLoud said:


> you're all a bunch of light weights.
> 
> placed some nitro paste on a toilet seat. and watched one of our crew members pass out....that was priceless. he was fine tho.



Oh yeah... nothing like potentially killing our coworkers! Woohoo! Let's do it again!


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 20, 2009)

GoingLoud said:


> you're all a bunch of light weights.
> 
> placed some nitro paste on a toilet seat. and watched one of our crew members pass out....that was priceless. he was fine tho.



:nosoupfortroll:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 20, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> :nosoupfortroll:



She is no longer a troll, she is a banned.


----------



## Scout (Aug 20, 2009)

Would an email to any of these people be called for seen as you appear set on causing disrepute to CEMS, stating you assault your coworkers and implying you steal from hospitals and i wonder does Craig have a pay in your paramedic school?

President  	                        Greg Beauchemin
Exec. Vice President 	        Cathy Barrett
Vice President/COO 	        Chuck Kearns
Corporate H.R. Director  	Bill Fairlie
Education Manager 	        Craig Dunham
Dir. of Growth and Dev. 	Pete Rogers


----------



## FDNYChick (Aug 27, 2009)

got into my old partners abulance one day and took all their gear and hung it from the cpr bar then headbead taped the doors shut sat half a bloch away and watched them figfht to open the doors before we pulled up laughing


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

FDNYChick said:


> got into my old partners abulance one day and took all their gear and hung it from the cpr bar then headbead taped the doors shut sat half a bloch away and watched them figfht to open the doors before we pulled up laughing



Well that is putting patients at risk.  I would not be bragging and laughing about that.  

Crap this so called profession is getting worse by the minute.


----------



## FDNYChick (Aug 27, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Well that is putting patients at risk.  I would not be bragging and laughing about that.
> 
> Crap this so called profession is getting worse by the minute.



its not putting paitents at risk if the crew is already in the hospital with the paitent.its one thing to do it while they are on a job and another to fo it before they go available.


to make an assumption that everyone who plays a joke on their coworkes is unprofessional is just as bad.you have no idea what peoples relationship with eachother is and as long as no one is in any danger then there is nothing wrong with it.

go ahead and sit there and tell me that throught your whole career you have been a model employee and never did anything wrong.

if you dont like how tings are going do one three things:
1-become a boss and troll the streets and make sure everything is the way its supposed to be
2-troll the streets and basically be a NARC
3-complain to the state and local govt to do better backround checks on people so the way we teach our rookies to learn from thier mistakes is to write them up,not show them what could happen

your right the job is getting worse by the minute,or you just lost your sence of humor in it.




admin:ban me if you want,i can care less.i already made my point


----------



## Achromatic (Aug 27, 2009)

FDNYChick said:


> its not putting paitents at risk if the crew is already in the hospital with the paitent.its one thing to do it while they are on a job and another to fo it before they go available.
> 
> admin:ban me if you want,i can care less.i already made my point



You make no sense. You say "oh, no patient is at risk, they're in the hospital, so is the crew", when the 'fun' of your practical joke was to watch them from a block away as they are back at their rig, trying to get in.

I'm guessing its your powers of omniscience that just KNEW there wouldn't be a call, right?

It's not even particularly funny or witty as a joke, anyway... "oh, look at us. we made a mess of your sh*t! we taped your doors shut! haha! we're funny!"


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 27, 2009)

FDNYChick said:


> its not putting paitents at risk if the crew is already in the hospital with the paitent.its one thing to do it while they are on a job and another *to fo it before they go available.*
> 
> 
> to make an assumption that everyone who plays a joke on their coworkes is unprofessional is just as bad.you have no idea what peoples relationship with eachother is and as long as no one is in any danger then there is nothing wrong with it.
> ...



So instead you are prolonging them from going available and possibly causing someone to die because they have to wait for a M/A company?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

FDNYChick said:


> its not putting paitents at risk if the crew is already in the hospital with the paitent.its one thing to do it while they are on a job and another to fo it before they go available.
> 
> 
> to make an assumption that everyone who plays a joke on their coworkes is unprofessional is just as bad.you have no idea what peoples relationship with eachother is and as long as no one is in any danger then there is nothing wrong with it.
> ...



I have never done anything intentionally that could have caused harm to a fellow worker or a patient.  Your actions were intentional and could cause harm.

I would rather be a "narc" than live with the death of a person because of a practical joke.  This is a serious profession.  We are responsible for peoples lives.  Grow up or get out. 

Your actions would have delayed response.  That delay could have cost lives.  

This is not the good old boys/girls club, this is a medical profession.


----------



## FDNYChick (Aug 27, 2009)

no you guys are right because yall never did anything stupid in your day.because you guys were perfect and because something works one way in your system then it must work that way in all systems.because yall go avalibe the minute you get into your rig and drive off.

can you hear me up there on your high horse cause if not i got a soap box and a bull horn.

just because you dont think its funny doesnt mean that someone else agrees with you.over here we all got a good laugh at it oh and you know what if they DID get a job then guess what,"hey central im closer to 'unit z's " job give it to me. but of course the great tech/medics on this fourum thought of that already. because we play jokes on eachother over here and let the crew suffer.

ya'll need to lighten up a bit and accept the fact that not everyone is going to agree with what you say.it seems to be ok to waste and IV bag of saline just to squirt someone and put powder un the a/c but if you take an O2 bag and hang it up then thats risking lives.

i guess if my town only had 12 ambulances and realiozed that i can do this job anymore because im a dinosaur then i may be peeved too


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

FDNYChick said:


> just because you dont think its funny doesnt mean that someone else agrees with you.over here we all got a good laugh at it oh and you know what if they DID get a job then guess what,"hey central im closer to 'unit z's " job give it to me. but of course the great tech/medics on this fourum thought of that already. because we play jokes on eachother over here and let the crew suffer.
> 
> ya'll need to lighten up a bit and accept the fact that not everyone is going to agree with what you say.it seems to be ok to waste and IV bag of saline just to squirt someone and put powder un the a/c but if you take an O2 bag and hang it up then thats risking lives.



Could have been more than 1 call then you could not have covered for them.

And that IV fluid and powder is just as bad.  Because either you can't respond or you look very unprofessional if you do.

Again this is not a game people grow up.  

You can have fun just all the physical stuff needs to stay at junior high.


----------



## Pudge40 (Aug 27, 2009)

FDNYChick said:


> no you guys are right because yall never did anything stupid in your day.because you guys were perfect and because something works one way in your system then it must work that way in all systems.because yall go avalibe the minute you get into your rig and drive off.
> 
> can you hear me up there on your high horse cause if not i got a soap box and a bull horn.
> 
> ...





I think youare heading down Banned Highway at a very fast rate.


----------



## medic417 (Aug 27, 2009)

Pudge40 said:


> I think youare heading down Banned Highway at a very fast rate.


----------



## *EMT-n-training* (Aug 28, 2009)

oh goodness i hope none of these get pulled on me when i start working!!


----------



## medic417 (Aug 28, 2009)

*EMT-n-training* said:


> oh goodness i hope none of these get pulled on me when i start working!!



If they do you need to be the voice of change and force disciplinary action be taken.  Do not keep the cycle going by trying to get back at them with another practical joke.


----------



## ethorp (Aug 28, 2009)

natrab said:


> This last one I didn't partake in, but it was pretty funny as I saw it after it happened.  An ambulance crew found a dead racoon on the side of the road.  They intubated it, set up a mock IV with a 50 bag, c-spined it to a cardboard splint and with an infant collar, and then somehow mounted it right behind the light bar on one of the other rigs so it was standing straight up over the light bar.  The crew didn't notice for the longest time and I caught a glimpse of the road-kill machine driving around town at one point.



hahaha amazing:wacko:


----------



## medic417 (Aug 28, 2009)

ethorp said:


> hahaha amazing:wacko:



Yup amazing to think people would think it was funny to make us look like such non professionals.  guess if we don't get peoples expectations high by doing crap like this then they want expect much when we pick them up.


----------



## Medic One (Sep 19, 2009)

A few guys from another shift went to a conference and all met at the station to carpool to the airport...well one week later in 10 degree weather they came home to cars covered in ice...every few hours for a week we sprayed their cars with a hose....they looked like bugs in an ice cube.

Sad thing is we never thought about a few things...

1. what the payback would be
2. Now we had to share cars with them for a few days so they can relieve us from shift
3. Never found out why my car smelled so bad...I ended up trading it in ..come to find out they poured milk on my carpet...was fine in winter until heat came on...worse in summer...and now back with car payments!!

Pranks are good but don't get caught I learned the hard way.


----------



## asmbarnett (Sep 22, 2009)

Some them i personally wouldnt do. But I really liked the one about turning off the battery master and flipping on all the lights and sirins and wiating for them to wake the dead. Especially for morning inspections at 6 am.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 22, 2009)

asmbarnett said:


> Some them i personally wouldnt do. But I really liked the one about turning off the battery master and flipping on all the lights and sirins and wiating for them to wake the dead. Especially for morning inspections at 6 am.



That's the reason I check the light and siren panel before I turn on the battery.


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 22, 2009)

My personal favorite is watching stupid EMTs / Paramedics lose their job because they can't hold a simple ethical belief that perhaps they should be professional.

Sometimes we are the best examples of Darwinism!


----------



## asmbarnett (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree now that I have seen the jokes I know what to look for. i am pretty new at driving ambulance. I am a student right now gettingmy emt. its good to know this stuff


----------



## asmbarnett (Sep 23, 2009)

Well you have a very good point. but I think people were looking for a laugh just emagining these scenerios. No need to take it too personal. I am very fortunate that I work with a great and mature crew that do take every step very seriousely. i do agree that it is scary to know that there are actually people out there that dont take this profession to the highest and are to busy goofing off. That is how things end up on youtube. I almost cried when I saw the one where a russian ambulance service dropped their passenger at high speeds. watch if you get a chance. it is very sad. "ambulace dropps passenger" at you tube


----------



## Medic One (Sep 23, 2009)

Here is a fast and easy practical joke...

Take a rubber band and place it on the PA for the siren but be sure to adjust the volume to prevent feed back...it needs to be low enough for only really close cars to hear.

Then when they roll up to an intersection and chat about the hottie in the car next to them they will get some looks and not know why....funny thing is we did it to a crew and they called in out of service on the way to a call because the siren was out....We go on the radio and told them to check their PA...it was funny because they were driving around for over an hour with it open and didn't even know it.

I mean I am very professional but we do like to have some fun...


----------



## medic417 (Sep 23, 2009)

Medic One said:


> Here is a fast and easy practical joke...
> 
> Take a rubber band and place it on the PA for the siren but be sure to adjust the volume to prevent feed back...it needs to be low enough for only really close cars to hear.
> 
> ...



Yup that makes the service look and sound professional.  

When will people grow up?


----------



## SCClayton (Sep 24, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Yup that makes the service look and sound professional.
> 
> When will people grow up?




Never, if your in EMS your really just a kid at heart.
Except now you have an ambulance full of goodies and lights and sirens!


----------



## RESQ_5_1 (Sep 24, 2009)

I suppose the maturity and professioanlism don't really matter, do they? Generally, all I ever see on here about Basics is how they are only glorified First-Aiders (if that). I think it's a bit hypocritical to beat down the Basic level every day on here and then expect them to adhere to some standard that they are deemed unworthy of.

But, that's just my 2 cents.

BTW, I hope that if my sense of humor ever dies, I won't be far behind it.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 24, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> BTW, I hope that if my sense of humor ever dies, I won't be far behind it.



Sense of humor does not require physical contact and patient endangerment.


----------



## Pudge40 (Sep 24, 2009)

RESQ_5_1 said:


> I suppose the maturity and professioanlism don't really matter, do they? Generally, all I ever see on here about Basics is how they are only glorified First-Aiders (if that). I think it's a bit hypocritical to beat down the Basic level every day on here and then expect them to adhere to some standard that they are deemed unworthy of.
> 
> But, that's just my 2 cents.
> 
> BTW, I hope that if my sense of humor ever dies, I won't be far behind it.



Heer Heer!!! h34r:h34r:h34r:h34r:h34r:


----------



## nomofica (Sep 24, 2009)

I was really enjoying this thread until the Negative Nancys started to post. I agree that some of these pranks can pose a threat to a patient's well being, however this thread is for jokes. This entire forum within the EMTLife forums is for jokes. Either have a sense of humor, or don't post in the humor forum. Its you without a sense of humor that burn out and make the job unpleasant for us who like to have a good time whilst working.


----------



## asmbarnett (Sep 25, 2009)

What would have happened if there were a life threatening emergancy and that medic could have been available for it but because they thought their whailer was out.... well you know the rest.


----------



## ethorp (Sep 25, 2009)

nomofica said:


> I was really enjoying this thread until the Negative Nancys started to post. I agree that some of these pranks can pose a threat to a patient's well being, however this thread is for jokes. This entire forum within the EMTLife forums is for jokes. Either have a sense of humor, or don't post in the humor forum. Its you without a sense of humor that burn out and make the job unpleasant for us who like to have a good time whilst working.



this is so true people need to chill out, this is here to have a laugh h34r:


----------



## nomofica (Sep 25, 2009)

asmbarnett said:


> What would have happened if there were a life threatening emergancy and that medic could have been available for it but because they thought their whailer was out.... well you know the rest.



Yes there are some "jokes" posted in here that are questionable at best, however don't rain on everyone's parade because they like to have a little fun to keep morale up.

A sense of humor should be a requirement demonstrated upon application to EMT/medic school.


----------



## dragonjbynight (Oct 2, 2009)

I agree with Medic 417 on most of his points, there are some things that should not even be contemplated, never mind used. Others out of view of the public and done in ways that won't endanger your co-workers or the people we are supposed to be protecting would not be so bad. Jokes with the rig, medications or the like should be out of the question. Its bad taste. POV's, exploding soda, things of that nature would probably not be at issue. However, the issue began with the dangerous, if not deadly use of the nitro, then someone decides they have to top that, and again. Its not so much negativity, as it is looking out for what the Emergency Services stands for. Remember, not everyone has a decent shut off button, and will try the things that are posted here. If it is improper or not, theres always some wahoo that will do just about anything. 

Simple advice: If you wouldn't want it done to you, don't do it to someone else..

My two cents anways.

...oh and before i get put into the fun police column, I enjoyed many of the jokes on here...just wouldn't do some of them and someone would pay hell if they did to me.


----------



## judoka5446 (Oct 10, 2009)

My ambulance company buys cheap costco gloves that dont come neatly in the box. Makes it really easy to fill gloves with hand sanitizer and put them back as though nothing has happened. Hilarity ensues.


----------



## firetender (Oct 10, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


> i disagree. i consider myself to be an inovator in the field of diabolical interaction.



I take it you've worked alone for the last few years.


----------



## FDNYChick (Oct 15, 2009)

you know there are alot of "what ifs" here about some of the jokes we play on eachother.no one seems to want to take into account that the some of this stuff could happen anyway like "what if i take my fellow crews bags and put them on the cpr bar and they get a call,now they are delayed because they have to fi this mess" well what about if they got into an mva on the way to the call? or how about the medic who is in such a rush to go avaiable that they forget to restock the drug bag and go on a cardiac arrest now they dont have epi,or if ou run out of gas because youve been running around all day doing jobs instead of taking 5 minutes to yourself.

the point is that most of this is harmless fun.there are waaaay worse things out there in the streets that could do more damage than you think.besides  just because you play a joke on someone doesnt make you immature.we could all just not have a sence of humor not think that anything in ems is funny and stress the f*ck out and have an mva while flying to a intox on the corner because we have to have a responce time of 5 minutes or less for every call.

lets remember,we are no good to the paitent if we're a wreck ourselves.i welcome a good joke if it makes me laugh.helps reduce the stress


----------



## fighting17th (Oct 15, 2009)

I worked at a transport service where one coworker was always out the door at 7am on the dot. So we lifted his car just barely off the ground using a floor jack and some old deck wood. He ran out one morning, jumped in, and fired it up. The look on his face was priceless as he gave it more and more gas and the car just sat there. Little did we know that he was having transmission issues and he thought that it had finally gave out, making the prank even better.

He got me back by hiding the foil packs of lube all over my car. There were obvious ones wedged in the air vents and in the cup holders, but the best was when I opened the glove compartment to grab a map. When I opened it 7 packs of lube dropped out. My girlfriend was with me and she said "I don't know what you've got planned tonight, but you better buy me dinner first!"


----------



## FDNYChick (Oct 15, 2009)

medic417 said:


> Sense of humor does not require physical contact and patient endangerment.



you know what guys lets all stop trying to have fun on the job with one another and be on the straight and narrow like medic here.i mean we're being unprofessional and making the service look bad and...and...


sorry i cant continue that without lauging.....

let me take a wild guess here,medic youve been on the job since,what the consept of ems was createed so you know everything right?you know how every system of ems works in the world and know that by me switching the master off and turning all the light and sirens in the 'On' position thats going to endanger lives...not the 8 flight walk up in the projects and it took us 15 minutes to get there or the cab driver who stopped short infront of us while were running lights and sirens...no that doesnt hurt the paitent.

hey anyone got any haldol,someone here needs to relax and stop treating the rest of us like children.oh and if you really are a medic,its medics like you who think your better than everyone else who give the rest of us a bad name


----------



## Onceamedic (Oct 15, 2009)

So I am bringing a patient into the ED one day.  The charge nurse (notorious for ripping new medics new ones, being tough as nails AND a practical joker) is sitting at the UC's desk.  Now I don't pay any attention as this happens from time to time.  I put my clipboard on the desk (so the UC can get patient info from it to enter them into the system) and proceed with my patient to the assigned room and transfer of care.

I go to retrieve my clipboard and get some forms out of it.  I open the board and there is the biggest, meanest hissing cockroach waving his huge antennae at me and trying to crawl out of the board.  Now I come from up north where insects die every fall and have to start again in the spring.  A bug this big up there would be going to college.

I have practiced martial arts for years and I have NEVER jumped as far as fast with such grace.  The scream I emitted was pretty impressive too!

The ED is still laughing about it.


----------



## FDNYChick (Oct 15, 2009)

Kaisu said:


> So I am bringing a patient into the ED one day.  The charge nurse (notorious for ripping new medics new ones, being tough as nails AND a practical joker) is sitting at the UC's desk.  Now I don't pay any attention as this happens from time to time.  I put my clipboard on the desk (so the UC can get patient info from it to enter them into the system) and proceed with my patient to the assigned room and transfer of care.
> 
> I go to retrieve my clipboard and get some forms out of it.  I open the board and there is the biggest, meanest hissing cockroach waving his huge antennae at me and trying to crawl out of the board.  Now I come from up north where insects die every fall and have to start again in the spring.  A bug this big up there would be going to college.
> 
> ...



ok thats a good one :lol:


btw where in az do you work,i plan on moving to sierra vista in so az in like the next 6 mo and have been looking for an ems job out there


----------



## ihalterman (Oct 18, 2009)

*Variant of this prank*

One of the pranks that got pulled in the barracks(YES I got tagged by it) was to empty a tylenol or other capsule type pill, fill it with food coloring and put it in the shower head.  It takes a few seconds for the hot water to melt the capsule so the person won't see it as soon as they turn on the shower.  Blue was our favorite color as it was the hardest to see.


----------



## SoCal (Oct 18, 2009)

We had a crew opposite of us put pickled egg juice under our beds in our quarters. Mind you our A/C was out and it was a 100 degree night where we were at. So as a retaliation when they ran a call at 10PM, we microwaved the Egg juice and place it under their bed... 

At our station our crew quarters have ceiling fans in them and knowing because of the smell and the heat even at 10pm, they would choose to turn the fan on, my partner and I went up and covered the top of the fan blades in cheerios and granulated sugar. When they came back from their run, I could hear them turn on the fan and say what the hell? It was greattt... not to mention  we had inspection in the morning and they spent that night vacuuming their bedding and floor hahaha.


----------



## foxfire (Oct 18, 2009)

I am known as the safety nut around my peers, but I enjoy a good prank, I enjoy dreaming them up even more. My friends and I laugh when one of us falls off our horse or wrecks on the bike. But we will take care of each other if one of us is hurt.
 But as a thought here for this thread.
I am pondering the pattern here.  When thread like this comes up the negatives are brought up and it turns into a useless debate over wether or not it is ethical to play pranks on the job ?  
I wonder how many of the pranks that are thought up are actully followed through. Or are they just passing ideas that would be really funny to pull off. Grant it some are a little wild, but hey if it does not affect emergency response, then what is the big deal? 
  There are alot of what if's in life, alot of things could happen.   I don't think it has to do with being a high schooler or inmature, It more of has to do with making right choices.  
   Right choices in how the prank is given and how we respond when we are given the treatment and wether or not we even pull it off. 
Pretty much thinking about it before doing it.

I think having fun in the down time and pulling pranks on each other, is a way of blowing steam off. 
I am not trying to bash anybody, or point any fingers. 
Just wanted to put my two cents in.:mellow:


Keep the pranks coming!B)


----------

